

PoundPay: The Payments Platform for Marketplaces - lah
https://www.poundpay.com/

======
samratjp
After we got hosed by Paypal, I was crying over alternative solutions for
creating an escrow solution for our marketplace. These guys saved us a lot of
headaches dealing with escrow and helped us get setup at 2 A.M! I was a bit
disappointed when the entire setup from registration to implementation to
getting paid only took 15 minutes (translation: I was absurdly happy it was
working so quickly). I spent the rest of the night removing my ugly ole paypal
implementation.

That and their client libraries make it stupidly easy to get setup! Highly
recommend it for marketplace startups!

------
bp_
US only.

~~~
justincormack
From the name I hoped it might be uk based. Annoying.

~~~
lachyg
It's U.S.

------
bsenftner
Where's their developer information?

